# Sarajevo - "Numbeo" Cost Stats + Socializing



## Johnny Earl (12 d ago)

Hello and thanks for your valuable time. *Please advise as to my data and your "other" thoughts*
.
*Background *- I lived outside the US (as a private citizen) for 10 yrs collectively in central Mexico, Costa Rica and Cambodia (Phnom Penh). Now considering retirement at age 70 in Sarajevo because I can take an 1 1/4 hour train ride from downtown directly to major ski mountain. 
My total budget (*not *including health insurance and skiing) is $1,500 USD per month, *My main concern is rent where my budget is up to +/- $600-700/Mn USD.* I eat a lot of healthy fruits and vegetable (from local markets?) and local restaurants are just fine with me.
*Q1*-My "go-to" website for cost of living is Numbeo, in which their membership data suggests that *monthly *apartment rent is a follows" -assume modest unfurnished, in a "safe" neighborhood
City Center: 1 -bedroom +/- $350 USD, 3 -bedroom +/- $600 USD
Outside of Center: 1 -bedroom +/- $550 USD, 3 -bedroom +/- $400 USD
.
*Statement *- However, although I learned to speak a respectable Spanish, at age 70 I just don't have the drive to learn their local language except of course for the standard pleasantries to shown respect. I know that to keep my sanity , I need to interact with English speaker of some proficiency degree. Between learning Spanish as an adult as well as having a master's in Teaching English as a foreign language, I understand there is no magic pill to learning a second language.
*Q2*- Is their an "active" expat community in which to tap into
*Q3*- Is English spoken to "some" degree by locals and would you think women in their 50-70s would speak "some " English ?
.
*Statement *- I am single (widow), reasonably attractive, in good health, height-weight proportionate and look much younger than my age ( I appropriately color my full head of hair and have had cosmetic surgery, in other words, I am looking good for my last hurrah). 
*Q4*- Are their single *Expat *women in their 50-70s I would be able to meet.
*Q5*- Are their single *local *women in their 50-70s I would be able to meet.
*Q6-* Is there any taboo in me (age 70) meeting women of age 40 (with my "limited" budget?\Again, many thanks for your time in responding and as always, be safe out there.


----------



## EdinZ (1 mo ago)

I have been there a couple times, but without living there long time I cannot answer your question. If you are still looking for answers, I can reach out to some contact and gather some of the information you are seeking.


----------



## Johnny Earl (12 d ago)

I can only graciously thank you for doing that .


----------



## EdinZ (1 mo ago)

Here is his answer:
Regarding rent, that shouldn’t be an issue. I think the numbers are misleading e.g you can find a furnished 2 room apartment (2 bedrooms + living room) walking distance from city center for 350$. Regarding expat communities, most of those you can find on Facebook as older are using it often in BH. People do know english at those ages if they are educated to a faculty degree usually, so communicating should be doable. I’m sure you’ll be able to meet single women within the ages you’ve specified but I am not aware if there is or isn’t a taboo on the age gap you mentioned. One side note, as far as I know, there isn’t a train from the city to the mountains, only buses. It’s still a short bus ride but just wanted to point that out. Feel free to ask anything else you have on your mind 😊


----------



## Johnny Earl (12 d ago)

EdinZ said:


> Here is his answer:
> Regarding rent, that shouldn’t be an issue. I think the numbers are misleading e.g you can find a furnished 2 room apartment (2 bedrooms + living room) walking distance from city center for 350$. Regarding expat communities, most of those you can find on Facebook as older are using it often in BH. People do know english at those ages if they are educated to a faculty degree usually, so communicating should be doable. I’m sure you’ll be able to meet single women within the ages you’ve specified but I am not aware if there is or isn’t a taboo on the age gap you mentioned. One side note, as far as I know, there isn’t a train from the city to the mountains, only buses. It’s still a short bus ride but just wanted to point that out. Feel free to ask anything else you have on your mind 😊


WOW!! Thank you so much. I will do some more research and get back to you. .


----------

